# Eheim Electronic Filter Discussion



## Antipofish (3 Feb 2012)

davem said:
			
		

> You've had more filters than I've had hot dinners
> 
> I'm trying not to take this O/T but what Pro3 E do you want? I have a 2078, to try to get to the x10 turn over reccomendation, but its not as quiet as the 2075 and I'm dissapointed in the flow. I have it running at max but other than that the electronics are redundant. Wouldn't want you spend more money on something that may not be to your expectations.



Thanks for the comments.  It is useful to know.  How noisier would you say it is ? Marginally or very noticeably ?  Have you measured the flow compared to what you were expecting?   Why do you consider the electronics to be redundant ? I quite liked the idea of them to create variable flow and sway in the tank, and also the daytime reduced flow to minimise CO2 drive off.  It was the 2078 I was considering as its only 5 quid more than the 2076 tbh.  Now you have put a damper on my thoughts.  Not that that is a bad thing, I definitely appreciate the input


----------



## Alastair (3 Feb 2012)

*Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*



			
				davem said:
			
		

> You've had more filters than I've had hot dinners
> 
> I'm trying not to take this O/T but what Pro3 E do you want? I have a 2078, to try to get to the x10 turn over reccomendation, but its not as quiet as the 2075 and I'm dissapointed in the flow. I have it running at max but other than that the electronics are redundant. Wouldn't want you spend more money on something that may not be to your expectations.



Sorry to hijack, but Dave have you turned the electronic mode off and then knocked up the flow? The 2078 doesn't give out full flow in the electronic mode, it limits itself.


----------



## Antipofish (3 Feb 2012)

*Re: Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> davem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alastair, Do you know what it limits itself to ?  Is the flow not always controlled electronically or is there  one mode just for electronic flow control and another for electronic flow functions ?  You have one of these right ? How would you say the noise levels are too please dude?


----------



## John S (3 Feb 2012)

*Re: Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*

As far as noise goes my mate had a 2075 and it was silent. I'd have to put my ear to it to notice any noise. In auto mode the 2078 is fairly quiet. You can hear it but it doesn't cause a problem. In manual mode, where you can increase the flow, it does become noisier but again I wouldn't say it causes an issue, if my wife doesn't complain it must be OK   You don't ahve to turn the TV up or anything like that, it just depends where your tank is.

If you want to use the electronics for what you state then fine, but I would have thought it best to get maximum flow 24/7 in a planted tank. Maybe somebody with more experience will tell you different. If they do then I might start using them.  

The flow was OK with the standard spray bar, but was less than I imagined, but it won't take an eheim extension very well, the uniformity across the spray bar drops off. I eneded up having to make one with smaller holes than the std spraybar. Alastair on here swapped his 2078 for a 2080. The 2080 gave more flow than the 2078 :?

Edit: Looks like me and Alastair were posting at the same time. Yes Alastair I have incresed it in manual mode.


----------



## Antipofish (3 Feb 2012)

*Re: Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*



			
				davem said:
			
		

> As far as noise goes my mate had a 2075 and it was silent. I'd have to put my ear to it to notice any noise. In auto mode the 2078 is fairly quiet. You can hear it but it doesn't cause a problem. In manual mode, where you can increase the flow, it does become noisier but again I wouldn't say it causes an issue, if my wife doesn't complain it must be OK   You don't ahve to turn the TV up or anything like that, it just depends where your tank is.
> *My tank is in the bedroom and I really appreciate the quietness of the 2075.  Do you think the 2078/2076 will make a noticeable difference in the quietness of the bedroom ?*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John S (3 Feb 2012)

*Re: Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> My tank is in the bedroom and I really appreciate the quietness of the 2075. Do you think the 2078/2076 will make a noticeable difference in the quietness of the bedroom ?.



To be honest I wouldn't want this in my bedroom running at full tilt. It's a background hum, you might get used to it, in auto mode or reduced flow its probably OK. Maybe max flow during the day and reduced at night would be the answer?



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> EHEIM specifically mention the option of different flow during the day and night as a benefit to planted aquaria. Who knows if they are right. Their theory is lower flow to minimise driving off CO2. I personally don't see the benefit of then upping the flow at night now I think about it. In fact the more I think about it the more I am wondering if the flow functions are just gimmicks. Why did you buy yours out of interest ?



I would imagine you want the max flow during the day to distribute the CO2. I got mine 2nd hand, I was looking for something in the region of 1650lph and got this for £130 so the cost was the appeal and not the electronics.




			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Hmm I didnt get a 2080 cos I thought it was proper overkill for my tank. If thats the case is a 2078 the same ? I even thought about a 2074 (which has higher flow but 30% less media capacity to my 2075 so surely thats a backward step?) or a 2076... but I cannot find proper figures for media capacity on the 2076.



What size is your tank? In theory the 2080 is less flow than the 2078 but Alastair said, having used both, the 2080 produced more flow. I've seen reports that the 2074 is silent.

I'm not the most experienced person in these things so maybe somebody can give some examples of the usefulness of the electronics. I can see why they appeal, and I'm a sucker for fancy gimmick, but question the usefulness for the price.


----------



## Antipofish (3 Feb 2012)

*Re: Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*

My tank is 80x45x55, 175L.  So its the flow on these that appeal as well, though now Im not so sure.  May have to look at the 2074 which is still good flow but I like the silent bit...   Have to have a think..


----------



## John S (3 Feb 2012)

*Re: Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*

Your tank is simlar to mine volume wise. It's a nightmare getting the right kit. It's also a shame the 2078 head doesn't fit a 2075 cannister, I could have sent you a spare to try.


----------



## Alastair (3 Feb 2012)

*Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*

I originally got the 2080 to run along side the 2078, now the 2078 in my opinion is really quiet, and has lots of fancy gimmicks that I had the pleasure of using and they are good dont get me wrong. The stream mode is great. As dave mentioned, considering the 2078 was supposed to be 150litres an hour more, I personally got more flow from the 2080 which dissapointed Me. Especially considering the 2080 has less flow rate, a far bigger canister therefore more media to have to flow thriugh. The 2078 came with a smaller spray so in theory should have had more velocity than the 2080 but didn't. In all fairness, for what it does it's good, but I took the electronic mode off and at night when I took myself to bed I'd just drop the flow manually. I gave the filter to Westy as I purchased another 2080 to run along side my other one, and for the stream mode, my soon to arrive vortech mp10 does just that. 
Go for it by all means but given your track record of filters, no doubt we'd be seeing a 2078 up for sale soon ;0). To be getting maximum flow you'd need it out of auto mode, so why go for the extra expense of the electronics only to have them turned off anyway.....


----------



## John S (3 Feb 2012)

*Re: Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*

Yeah, good points Alastair. The 2078 is quiet but the 2075 is silent. Having said all this I don't have any plans to change mine, but if I needed a replacement I would choose a different route.


----------



## Antipofish (3 Feb 2012)

*Re: Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> I originally got the 2080 to run along side the 2078, now the 2078 in my opinion is really quiet, and has lots of fancy gimmicks that I had the pleasure of using and they are good dont get me wrong. The stream mode is great. As dave mentioned, considering the 2078 was supposed to be 150litres an hour more, I personally got more flow from the 2080 which dissapointed Me. Especially considering the 2080 has less flow rate, a far bigger canister therefore more media to have to flow thriugh. The 2078 came with a smaller spray so in theory should have had more velocity than the 2080 but didn't. In all fairness, for what it does it's good, but I took the electronic mode off and at night when I took myself to bed I'd just drop the flow manually. I gave the filter to Westy as I purchased another 2080 to run along side my other one, and for the stream mode, my soon to arrive vortech mp10 does just that.
> Go for it by all means but given your track record of filters, no doubt we'd be seeing a 2078 up for sale soon ;0). To be getting maximum flow you'd need it out of auto mode, so why go for the extra expense of the electronics only to have them turned off anyway.....



Lol,"my track record" with filters was deliberate.  I have, thus far, with little only £40 additional expense, worked my way up from an Aqua One Aquis 750 (P.O.S !!!) to an Eheim 2075.  If that gives me a record, then it can only be good  

So, if I was to just drop the flow manually at night time but let it do its thing the rest of the time, thats no biggie to me. Did you drop the flow because it reduced night time noise ?  You GAVE the filter to Westy, or SOLD it, LOL.  I really don't know what to do now.


----------



## John S (3 Feb 2012)

*Re: Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*

What put you off the JBL 1501 Greenline? I looked at these before I got the 2078. At one point Zooplus were doing them for about £85.


----------



## Antipofish (3 Feb 2012)

*Re: Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*



			
				davem said:
			
		

> What put you off the JBL 1501 Greenline? I looked at these before I got the 2078. At one point Zooplus were doing them for about £85.



Nothing put me off it.  Although I did like the e1500 that I ran for a while, I decided I liked Eheim more.  I always will.  I bought an Eheim Ecco for a little 2 footer I ran in New Zealand and it was just amazing.  So quiet.  I still believe they are the ultimate in quality.  Although I like the Fluval g6 too


----------



## Alastair (3 Feb 2012)

*Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Alastair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well if your going to have the filter on manual mode all the time mate id seriously not waste the extra cash. Saying that it may be a lot more powerful for you, but I've been able to compare. It still has great flow don't get me wrong and would prob seem really powerful. 
I didn't give it to him lol, but he got it for far less than your selling ze 2075.  Friend to friend discount. 
For the extra expense you could just buy another 2075 and run it with. Super filtered water then. Two are being sold on here


----------



## Antipofish (3 Feb 2012)

*Re: Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You misread what I wrote (or I wrote it wrong).  Im talking about using the electronic functions during the day and just throttling back at night time to minimise noise.  Actually I have now ruled out the 2078.  I think it would be TOO vicious for my tank.  But the 2076 or 2074 are still in the frame.  Would it be fair to assume they would be quieter than the 2078 by default ?


----------



## Alastair (3 Feb 2012)

*Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*

To be honest the 2078 was silent for me. And you can knock the flow setting down a notch or two to lower flow. With media on the 2078 gives out 1200 litres an hour. So if you are going with a pro3e I'd go for the biggest and just set flow accordingly mate


----------



## Antipofish (3 Feb 2012)

*Re: Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> To be honest the 2078 was silent for me. And you can knock the flow setting down a notch or two to lower flow. With media on the 2078 gives out 1200 litres an hour. So if you are going with a pro3e I'd go for the biggest and just set flow accordingly mate



If it was quiet for you, why did you crank it down at night? Is that flow reduction using the stock Eheim media, and what was that if you can recall mate ?


----------



## Alastair (3 Feb 2012)

*Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*

I turn my filters down at night to allow the fish calm water that's all especially as its pitch black for them. 
Yeah that was using stock eheim, which was two trays of mech pro, one tray of bio mech and one tray of substrate pro


----------



## Antipofish (3 Feb 2012)

*Re: Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> I turn my filters down at night to allow the fish calm water that's all especially as its pitch black for them.
> Yeah that was using stock eheim, which was two trays of mech pro, one tray of bio mech and one tray of substrate pro




OK, and just to confirm you turned the electronics functions off because it had greater flow (during the daytime) on manual ?  Otherwise you could have used the daytime/night time function yes ?  If getting maximum flow is not important to me, but I like the electronic functions, then all other things being equal, this is still an option. But I might still consider the 2076.  I have to sell this one anyway first.


----------



## Alastair (3 Feb 2012)

*Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*

Yes, it went a good three levels of flow higher on manual. You have to listen though as in manual mode the indicator lights aren't available


----------



## Antipofish (3 Feb 2012)

*Re: Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Yes, it went a good three levels of flow higher on manual. You have to listen though as in manual mode the indicator lights aren't available



How do you adjust it manually  ?


----------



## John S (3 Feb 2012)

*Re: Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*

You use the 'S' button to get it out of auto and then just the + and - buttons to set your flow.


----------



## Antipofish (3 Feb 2012)

*Re: Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*



			
				davem said:
			
		

> You use the 'S' button to get it out of auto and then just the + and - buttons to set your flow.



OK so its still adjusted electronically, but just not in an auto mode ?  I should really download the instruction manual pdf and read it, LOL.


----------



## Matt Warner (3 Feb 2012)

*Re: Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*

Antipofish, why don't you just go for a massive filter and then you won't have to worry about if you have enough flow. If you feel it is too much you can adjust the flow. The worst thing you can do is buy a filter only to realise it isn't powerful enough for you. Just go for the biggest eheim, fluval or tetra.


----------



## Antipofish (3 Feb 2012)

*Re: Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*



			
				Matty1983 said:
			
		

> Antipofish, why don't you just go for a massive filter and then you won't have to worry about if you have enough flow. If you feel it is too much you can adjust the flow. The worst thing you can do is buy a filter only to realise it isn't powerful enough for you. Just go for the biggest eheim, fluval or tetra.



Because I dont NEED a massive filter   I only have a 80x45x55 , 175L tank.  The flow from my 2075 is plenty adequate, and the flow from all three of the electronic ones is greater, so that is not an issue for me.  The reason I am considering changing is that I like the electronic functions, and I like the ability to electronically REDUCE flow.  I don't like restricting flow mechanically because of the damage risk of back pressure.


----------



## Matt Warner (3 Feb 2012)

*Re: Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*

Ok mate just trying to help. I don't see the point in all that electronic mumbo jumbo myself. I see it as more stuff to go wrong myself. You will never get £160 for that filter so seems a waste of money to me to buy something just because it has electronic gimmicks. If you want electronic gimmicks why don't you just go the whole hog and buy a G6, much better than the eheim IMO and looks better too!


----------



## Antipofish (3 Feb 2012)

*Re: Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*



			
				Matty1983 said:
			
		

> Ok mate just trying to help. I don't see the point in all that electronic mumbo jumbo myself. I see it as more stuff to go wrong myself. You will never get £160 for that filter so seems a waste of money to me to buy something just because it has electronic gimmicks. If you want electronic gimmicks why don't you just go the whole hog and buy a G6, much better than the eheim IMO and looks better too!



Input is always welcome, though I disagree with you on what I might get for the filter.  But am not going to get into a discussion on that cheers.  I also disagree with your comments on the electronic options being mumbo jumbo.  What some people see as gimmicks, or mumbo jumbo;  others see as potentially useful. For my purpose, the ability to electronically control flow is a valid and useful function that I can use to achieve a desired effect without potentially damaging the filter.

Out of interest, if you don't approve of electronic gimmickry and mumbo jumbo (I ain't gonna let you forget that ! lol) why would you advocate the Fluval ?


----------



## Alastair (3 Feb 2012)

*Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Matty1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh god matt, you've started him off ;0p


----------



## Antipofish (3 Feb 2012)

*Re: Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think thats a little unfair Alastair.  I am allowed to disagree with an opinion aren't I ? Or should I just shut up and accept whatever people say ! Jesus. Its not like I was rude.       I want to win the lottery then I can just buy them all and work out what one is best.  Mind you, at this rate I will have gone through them all anyway. LOL


----------



## Alastair (3 Feb 2012)

*Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*

Yeah just hush up ha ha....I'm only kidding mate


----------



## Matt Warner (3 Feb 2012)

*Re: Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*

Sorry anti I didn't mean to cause offence or annoy you! I just meant of you like your electronic gadgetry then the fluval g6 may be an option.


----------



## Antipofish (3 Feb 2012)

*Re: Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Yeah just hush up ha ha....I'm only kidding mate



GIT     Buy me a G6 and I will shut up   Im getting fed up with changing my mind all the time to be honest.  I just want to make sure I get the right thing.  Now I like the look of the G6.  Its so much money though.  

I just watched a video of the "stream" function on the Pro3E and it looked crap, LOL.  Beginning to wonder if they are just fancy functions.  Still like the ability to electronically reduce flow though.  Thats why I avoided the JBL CP e1501, because I found the e1500 I sold to Luis to be TOO much flow and it was blowing the tank to bits.  Wasn't happy reducing the flow using the taps even though JBL state you can do.

What are your thoughts on the electronic modes ?  Not much cop/use ? (apart from the flow reduction bit, which i know u liked since you used it every night, lol)


----------



## Antipofish (3 Feb 2012)

*Re: Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*



			
				Matty1983 said:
			
		

> Sorry anti I didn't mean to cause offence or annoy you! I just meant of you like your electronic gadgetry then the fluval g6 may be an option.



You didn't Matt.  Alastair is just winding me up, and he will pay for it.....mwahahaha.  I didn't take any offence, even if you are wrong about electronic mumbo jumbo       Seriously though, I am beginning to think the stream and bioflow functions are not really worthwhile, they seemed cool when I watched the sales vid, but Im not sure they are useful, BUT I do like the ability to electronically reduce flow as I really had issues with the JBL.  IT was TOO powerful for my little 2'6" tank.  But damn you, you have got me thinking about the G6 now !!! 
A A R G H !!!


----------



## Alastair (3 Feb 2012)

*Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*

I never really used the electric modes to be honest. I gave them a good mess around, but then just left it on auto but with non of the fancy flow modes. I then found out that leaving it on manual mode gave a bigger top end flow. Ive got a fid somewhere of the stream flow mode I'll have to pop it up. It was done with out spray bar and was pretty good


----------



## Antipofish (3 Feb 2012)

*Re: Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> I never really used the electric modes to be honest. I gave them a good mess around, but then just left it on auto but with non of the fancy flow modes. I then found out that leaving it on manual mode gave a bigger top end flow. Ive got a fid somewhere of the stream flow mode I'll have to pop it up. It was done with out spray bar and was pretty good



That would help thanks.  Did you usually use the spraybar or not ?  I wish Eheim had a jet outlet like the JBL


----------



## John S (4 Feb 2012)

*Re: Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*

I can also video anything you may be interested in on the 2078 if it helps you out.


----------



## Antipofish (4 Feb 2012)

*Re: Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*



			
				davem said:
			
		

> I can also video anything you may be interested in on the 2078 if it helps you out.



Hi mate thanks, yeah if you could video the various modes (obviously not 12hr mode, lol) like stream etc that would be useful.  And anything else you can think of  ?


----------



## m_attt (4 Feb 2012)

*Re: Eheim Pro3 2075 (AS NEW, only used 2 days)*

I have a pro3e as well, as the others had said the functions are pointless for a planted tank I've never used any of them, ended up on manual mode to get more flow.


----------



## John S (4 Feb 2012)

Not had time to do the videos today but here is one from youtube:
http://youtu.be/GS2mpRSLKOE

The noise of the filter in this video is exagerated but you will hear the pump cycle up and down.


----------



## Antipofish (4 Feb 2012)

davem said:
			
		

> Not had time to do the videos todays but here is one from youtube:
> http://youtu.be/GS2mpRSLKOE
> 
> The noise of the filter in this video is exagerated but you will hear the pump cycle up and down.



Saw that one.  Flow looks pathetic !


----------



## George Farmer (4 Feb 2012)

Just cleaned my G6 today. It took 23 seconds.


----------



## Antipofish (4 Feb 2012)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Just cleaned my G6 today. It took 23 seconds.



Know of anyone selling a nice used one George ?  Im well keen on them (fancy that !!! lol).  Out of interest, why are the pumps rated at about 2400lph but the output is only 1000lph ?  Do you use the twin jet outlets or spraybar setup ?


----------



## George Farmer (4 Feb 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Out of interest, why are the pumps rated at about 2400lph but the output is only 1000lph ?  Do you use the twin jet outlets or spraybar setup ?


I reckon most external filters have a similar drop off in flow due to the head height, media, hoses etc. Hagen have just let folk know.  When you see the prefilter and how tight the mesh is it's no wonder there's such loss. They do an even tighter-pore prefilter for polishing the water even further but I've never used one.

I have used the directable twin nozzles before but now use glassware.


----------



## Antipofish (4 Feb 2012)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any chance of a pic of your current setup you are using the G6 on mate?   I have seen some lily pipes from Hong Kong.  Is there any reason to assume they wont work as well as the more expensive options available in the UK ?  I am considering buying some, especially now I have just ditched the black background I had on the back of my tank.  The tank already looks much more natural ... I'm well chuffed.


----------



## George Farmer (4 Feb 2012)

The cheap lily pipes work fine but the glass can be much thinner so they are even more fragile. The finish is not as nice either. But at 30% or so cost of ADA, Cal Aqua etc. then I guess one can afford to replace them more often.

Judging by your posts on here I would get the best you can afford now rather than getting cheaper models, then replacing them a few days later....


----------



## Antipofish (4 Feb 2012)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> The cheap lily pipes work fine but the glass can be much thinner so they are even more fragile. The finish is not as nice either. But at 30% or so cost of ADA, Cal Aqua etc. then I guess one can afford to replace them more often.
> 
> Judging by your posts on here I would get the best you can afford now rather than getting cheaper models, then replacing them a few days later....



LOL.  I am FAST running out of money George !  Can you only get ADA and Cal Aqua stuff from the few specialist shops we already know of or are they more widely available ?


----------



## George Farmer (4 Feb 2012)

Glassware filter pipes in the UK are only available from specialist outlets, although I believe TMC are releasing some soon or may have already. These will likely be an inbetween the cheap eBay stuff and premium brands, both in terms of cost and quality. Ask your local TMC stockist.


----------



## Antipofish (4 Feb 2012)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Glassware filter pipes in the UK are only available from specialist outlets, although I believe TMC are releasing some soon or may have already. These will likely be an inbetween the cheap eBay stuff and premium brands, both in terms of cost and quality. Ask your local TMC stockist.



Cheers Im looking at TGM page and there are several different shaped outlets.  The standard ADA, then Cal aqua have one called efflux and another type called do! aqua poppy and do! aqua jet (that one is obvious) and another called violet glass thats the same shape as the ADA.  What on earth is the difference between them all ?  The cal aqua seems to be an inverted version of the ADA


----------



## George Farmer (4 Feb 2012)

They move the water differently. You can guess how they're going to perform by the shape of the outlet.

The 17mm Cal Aqua provides minimal surface agitation but good water column movement, for instance.  The ADA Poppy has the opposite effect - loads of surface movement but little water column circulation. The others are basically in-between.

I am actually using 12mm gUSH glassware from UKAPS sponsor APFUK. I love it but it's too small for your tank.


----------



## George Farmer (4 Feb 2012)

Forgot to mention that Do! Aqua is ADA's budget range. Still nice quality though.


----------



## Antipofish (4 Feb 2012)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> They move the water differently. You can guess how they're going to perform by the shape of the outlet.
> 
> The 17mm Cal Aqua provides minimal surface agitation but good water column movement, for instance.  The ADA Poppy has the opposite effect - loads of surface movement but little water column circulation. The others are basically in-between.
> 
> I am actually using 12mm gUSH glassware from UKAPS sponsor APFUK. I love it but it's too small for your tank.



Ahh so not using it on the same tank you have your G6 on then ?


----------



## sWozzAres (20 Feb 2012)

I understand that the reason the electronic filter has reduced flow in electronic mode is so that is has room to automatically increase flow as it detects reduced flow from blockage, thereby keeping flow constant.

So is this filter any good? - I am looking to buy one today.


----------



## George Farmer (20 Feb 2012)

I was speaking to an owner of one of these recently.

The default flow rate setting is not maximum and a PC is required to adjust it higher.  Not good news for Mac owners.


----------



## Antipofish (20 Feb 2012)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I was speaking to an owner of one of these recently.
> 
> The default flow rate setting is not maximum and a PC is required to adjust it higher.  Not good news for Mac owners.



Hi George, I recall Alastair saying you can take it out of electronic mode and just increase and decrease the flow rate on the control buttons on the unit, in order to gain maximum flow. It could be that the person you were talking to does not realise this, OR that Alastair is not aware that he is getting full turbo (though from the noise he said it makes on full whack, it sounds like he was getting the top flow rate).  

Also, most newer Mac's have 'bootcamp' so if you have a version of windows OS you can boot up in either OSX or WIN.  This ought to overcome that problem, but it is nevertheless remiss of Eheim not to include Mac based software.


----------



## George Farmer (20 Feb 2012)

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Antipofish (20 Feb 2012)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Cool. Thanks.



No worries. Sometimes the operation of a filter can be a little confusing and Eheim's translation can occasionally sound odd, so the person you were chatting to might have misunderstood it.  Having said that, the comment I gave was only anecdotal too so I could equally be wrong.  I missed out on a little 2074 for peanuts at the weekend, which I was thinking of using as a supplementary flow filter/purely mechanical.  Glad I did, as now I have the primer flaps sorted on mine the flow is awesome.  I am well pleased with it.  Just gotta get some lily pipes now


----------



## sWozzAres (20 Feb 2012)

It looks like you still have to buy the "interface" seperately to be able to use the software.

http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/ ... -4673.html

I don't like the idea of it making noise though! Can anyone recommend a filter that is quiet and outputs somewhere in the range of 2000lph? I won't be using media, just purigen and carbon.


----------



## Antipofish (20 Feb 2012)

sWozzAres said:
			
		

> It looks like you still have to buy the "interface" seperately to be able to use the software.
> 
> http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/ ... -4673.html
> 
> I don't like the idea of it making noise though! Can anyone recommend a filter that is quiet and outputs somewhere in the range of 2000lph? I won't be using media, just purigen and carbon.



A silent filter that outputs 2000lph ? Erm.....    If you find it let me know, lol.

When I mention noise, its not really NOISE noise its more like NOISE noise.  The unit concerned was only turned down at night (possibly in their bedroom?) but otherwise was not really "noisy" per se.

I had an Eheim 2075 Pro3 and it was as close to silent as you could want for.  Rather than one filter that did 2000lph I would consider two that are rated a bit less, but thats my preference.  I now have a Fluval G6, and it is definitely louder than the Eheim but not enough to stop me sleeping.  Its actually very quiet still, but I have very acute hearing.


----------



## Antipofish (20 Feb 2012)

sWozzAres said:
			
		

> It looks like you still have to buy the "interface" seperately to be able to use the software.
> 
> http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/ ... -4673.html
> 
> I don't like the idea of it making noise though! Can anyone recommend a filter that is quiet and outputs somewhere in the range of 2000lph? I won't be using media, just purigen and carbon.



And yes, along with having to buy the media separately you have to buy the interface (IF you want to use it, though the filter will work without).  So, already an expensive filter, Eheim have made it even more so, LOL.  Still reckon it would be a cracking filter to have.


----------



## sWozzAres (22 Feb 2012)

Well I now have this filter and it is very quiet. There is no real noise difference between min and max flow settings, if you have your ear next to the filter you do notice it speeding up but from say a metre away, or with the cabinet doors closed there is effectively no noise at all!

There is also no vibration which is good because being inside the cabinet is effectively like being inside a hifi speaker, it seems to amplify noise/vibration.

I am not using any media (except for a bag of purigen and a bag of carbon).


----------



## Antipofish (22 Feb 2012)

sWozzAres said:
			
		

> Well I now have this filter and it is very quiet. There is no real noise difference between min and max flow settings, if you have your ear next to the filter you do notice it speeding up but from say a metre away, or with the cabinet doors closed there is effectively no noise at all!
> 
> There is also no vibration which is good because being inside the cabinet is effectively like being inside a hifi speaker, it seems to amplify noise/vibration.
> 
> I am not using any media (except for a bag of purigen and a bag of carbon).



Cool, which model did you go for ?


----------



## sWozzAres (22 Feb 2012)

Eheim 2078 Professional 3e 700 Filter

I had been trying not to get another filter but instead, simply use a 2000lph pump. This was working well for a few days and then my co2 reactor exploded dumping 20 litres of water all over my living room floor of my brand new house  Lucky the inlet pipe reached just below the surface or it would have been 300 litres!


----------



## Antipofish (22 Feb 2012)

sWozzAres said:
			
		

> Eheim 2078 Professional 3e 700 Filter
> 
> I had been trying not to get another filter but instead, simply use a 2000lph pump. This was working well for a few days and then my co2 reactor exploded dumping 20 litres of water all over my living room floor of my brand new house  Lucky the inlet pipe reached just below the surface or it would have been 300 litres!



Ouch


----------

